# Do you try to stay in shape?



## Ravellian

I've noticed that on weekdays I'm too tired to do anything after work; this is partially because I haven't exercised for 4 years.  I'd like to have more energy to do things besides watch TV or mindless internet surfing on the weekdays, so I think I might try doing a morning jog before work every day. Or try to, at least.


Do you all try to stay in shape or are you a bunch of fat blobs?


----------



## mmsbls

I work out 3-4 times a week. I have been quite out of shape before, but working out makes such a huge difference in how I feel and how much energy I have. I've always enjoyed working out, but I know others who hate it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ravellian said:


> Do you all try to stay in shape or are you a bunch of fat blobs?


NEVER!!! 

Let music _consume_ you. Literally.

My entire life, I never really loved food. My mom even tells stories of me as a baby not even crying when I woke up in the middle of the night, because I wasn't whining to get food. And to this day, my appetite is small. But _music_, that is my soul food.

Aside from that, my excuse is, I'm a musician! We don't have to exercise, just play our instruments. Standing and holding up a flute 2-4 hours a day is pretty good workout for me.  Not to mention in college all the walking I'll have to do.


----------



## World Violist

I tend to walk a lot. Sometimes I'll jog, but then my leg muscles are sore for a couple of days after. 

I've always been very skinny, though. I can't eat a lot; it just feels bad to. And mental activity does apparently burn calories, so I'm skinny...


----------



## Weston

I take the bus or train to work as part of the Health and Wellness counseling we receive as a benefit at work. Work also pays the bus fare and the train is at half price for us. The idea is to walk a mile to the bus stop and if I want to get home that day I must walk a mile back too. The cool thing about the walk is listening to podcasts and audiobooks. I find this more entertaining than TV any day

So far that regime hasn't done much for my shape, so I am supplementing the walk home with an early stop at the produce stand. That way I get an extra half mile of walking and I get fresh produce every other day or so. It's supposed to be a healthier way to live.


----------



## Guest

The only exercise that I get now is Golf and that keeps thing working but over time various bits begin to pack up


----------



## Art Rock

I walk the dog three times a day. That's typically about an hour at brisk pace.


----------



## sospiro

Walk to work & back (best part is getting 80 minutes of opera each day on my mp3).

I try to make my own food where possible - much cheaper & healthier than processed.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> I walk the dog three times a day. That's typically about an hour at brisk pace.


For you or the Dog?


----------



## Art Rock

Me: brisk
Dog: running to and fro, off the leash


----------



## PhillipPark

Yes: simply for the sake of my health (I couldn't care less about my physique).


----------



## Sofronitsky

Being 15 and all, it's kinda a requirement. I lift 3 days a week and do cardio almost every day. I eat pretty much everything, though.


----------



## Sid James

I was definitely fitter say 10 years ago, when I did exercise, but now I've gotten out of that habit. I'm trying to do some gentle exercise like walking a bit more. Back then, I walked a lot instead of catching the bus, now I've become too lazy for that. I'm slightly overweight, but not grossly. I'll definitely have to get back into doing more physical exercise/activity, especially if I want to avoid things like diabetes. I agree with Art Rock, dog-walking is very good (for both the owner and the dog!!!). When I had a dog, I used to walk it every day, sometimes twice, and it was a great form of exercise, it was also mentally great, meeting people in the local community along the way for a brief chat. But having pets can be extremely expensive (vet bills, worming tablets, pet food, etc.) so I can't afford it now, for those and other reasons (would rather spend on music, which in my case is a sedentary activity - I only listen to music at home or seated in concerts)...


----------



## Aksel

I have to. I have a rather severe Asthma that throws a fit every time I haven't worked out in a week or so. So in order to prevent my lungs from getting all clogged up, I should be working out (running and ideally strength training as well) at least three times a week. But when I can't run, I do like to walk. And yay for audio books and podcasts!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've never been a motorist so I've always been used to walking but my actual sport-playing days are long past. I'm 48 and, if the truth be told, too overweight and unfit although according to my last medical check-up my blood pressure was normal and my lung capacity no worse than average for my age. One wag who occasionally masquerades as a friend once said I had 'the body of a temple assuming we're talking something like the Acropolis or Stonehenge...' - I couldn't really argue with him!


----------



## Aramis

The only sport that I ever practiced willingly was horsemanship - a sport where you sit all the time on someone else's back. I don't put any effort in practicing and stuff, yet I'm far from being fat, I'm neat as nymph, HO HO HO.


----------



## Schnowotski

Huilunsoittaja said:


> NEVER!!!
> 
> Let music _consume_ you. Literally.
> 
> My entire life, I never really loved food. My mom even tells stories of me as a baby not even crying when I woke up in the middle of the night, because I wasn't whining to get food. And to this day, my appetite is small. But _music_, that is my soul food.
> 
> Aside from that, my excuse is, I'm a musician! We don't have to exercise, just play our instruments. Standing and holding up a flute 2-4 hours a day is pretty good workout for me.  Not to mention in college all the walking I'll have to do.


You bring to my mind a girl I know. She is the most delicate person you'll ever see, it feels bad to even breathe to her direction since it feels like the wind could break her - or then it is the fact that I overslept and didn't remember to brush my teeth. Well, that aside, it is funny how she is a complete antithesis to you what it comes to appetite: I've taken her a couple times for a lunch and every time she is able to eat much more than me - we are talking about many plates. She just keeps going. It feels quite surreal.

My appetite is much more like yours, Huilunsoittaja, but I do have a few things to keep my belly bloated: ale and chocolate (which also keeps my face blooming happily). To compensate this I do long walks regularly and jog every now and then. But I do admit that I do jogging typically when I'm very depressed and I want to drown my thoughts with a physical exercise. It is a good thing that I'm usually quite jolly.


----------



## TxllxT

This afternoon (not to much wind and ) we will be here:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

For me, "staying in shape" partly equates to doing cardiovascular exercise. When I am not travelling, I do this everyday or nearly everyday by way of running on the treadmill for at least 30 minutes on weekdays and a bit more at the weekends. Each 30 minute run would be at least 4.5km to 5.0km by distance (according to the computer).

Of course, "staying in shape" equates not only to cardiovascular exercise, but controlling what gets eaten. I do my best to minimise processed sugars in all foods and drinks, and also processed/refined carbohydrates. The modern diet has far, far too much of these two.


----------



## Aksel

TxllxT said:


> This afternoon (not to much wind and ) we will be here:


That is certainly ... shapely. But that looks really nice! Where is it?


----------



## Sid James

@ HC - You're probably the only person that I've heard about that actually use their treadmill! I have come across a fair number of people who just buy them & they end up gathering dust, so to speak. They're actually useful things if you actually use them, I guess...


----------



## TxllxT

Aksel said:


> That is certainly ... shapely. But that looks really nice! Where is it?


Texel beach, about 30 km long (this photo is a panorama from the south end), 3 km from our house.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sid James said:


> @ HC - You're probably the only person that I've heard about that actually use their treadmill! I have come across a fair number of people who just buy them & they end up gathering dust, so to speak. They're actually useful things if you actually use them, I guess...


Treadmills are great. Running is the most natural way to do cardio, and using a treadmill shields one to the weather and time. I never bother to jog outdoors simply because of the weather (rain & cold = no motivation outdoors), and need to think about direction of jog and watch for traffic etc. Just hop on the machine, press a few buttons and run! My brain usually thinks about other things (such as what CDs to buy next!!). A decent treadmill allows you to control speed and incline etc. It really is very easy.


----------



## joen_cph

Cycle a lot, though it´s rather seasonal, including when on holidays abroad. Once cycled from Munich to Budapest, from Algarve to Granada, and round the Peloponnese and Crete. Cycling is very common here; the municipality´s plans are that 50 % of the city´s population will use bikes to and from work within a few years (today it´s about 35 %, I think). Recently, some major streets are being organized so that bikes will have as much road space as cars / buses, and modest cycle lanes have always been almost obligatory.


----------



## PhillipPark

*HarpischordConcert* brings up a good point. To address how intent I am on eating healthy: I am very conscious of _what_ I eat. I eat healthy foods (I haven't had a soda in years, candy has been absent even longer, rarely have any alcohol). As far as the volume of my intake however: that is a different story.:lol:


----------



## Argus

Yes. Like the OP I had a few years in my late teens where I did virtually no proper exercise. It caught up with me, so now I do loads. Lots of walking, core training, free weights, yoga asanas and I was doing a lot of trail running at one point but I injured my knee just after Christmas and it hasn't felt right since whenever I try and do some proper running, so I make do with brisk walks. I actually think I injured my knee more from excessive use of wah and volume pedals than the running.

Also, exercising is a good time to listen to music.

My diet has gotten healthier over the last 6 months too. I've cut out chocolate, sweets, cake etc entirely and eat more fruit and veg. I seem to have replaced the sweeties with lots of crispbread (about 5 or 6 a day) and a nightly jam butty.


----------



## sospiro

Argus said:


> ... and a nightly jam butty.


:lol:

Can't beat a jam butty at bedtime


----------



## presto

It Probably doesn't seem like the kind of thing a Classical music enthusiast would do but I absolutely love weight training and I hit the weights most day's.
It makes me feel very much alive and I love the feeling of carrying a bit of muscle.
As you can see from the picture I've got the nickname of Mr Bigarms at work.


----------



## GoneBaroque

World Violist said:


> I tend to walk a lot. Sometimes I'll jog, but then my leg muscles are sore for a couple of days after.
> 
> I've always been very skinny, though. I can't eat a lot; it just feels bad to. And mental activity does apparently burn calories, so I'm skinny...


I have ever seen anyone jogging who looked as if they were enjoying themselves!

Rob


----------



## Tapkaara

I work out regularly at the gym. I lift weights and do cardio stuff. I'm at the gym at least 4 days a week. I'm in decent shape, but I am no Mr. Big Arms!


----------



## Couchie

Ravellian said:


> Do you all try to stay in shape or are you a bunch of fat blobs?


I don't try, but I stay fairly slim because of extremely erratic eating habits. I never give myself time to eat breakfast, so I usually don't eat anything until well into the afternoon (today, it was 3 pm), at which point I binge, usually on a McDonald's Double Quarter Pounder, or a BK Quad Stacker. I usually then just have a light dinner/snacking around 8pm or later. My net caloric intake for the day is therefore fairly low. I plan to publish my methods as "extremely unhealthy but effective diet for losing weight with increased risk of cardiovascular disease".


----------



## kv466

Best way is 7am, 10am, 1pm, 4pm and 7pm mealtimes...each consisting of only about 400 calories or less of good fat free or ver low fat foods and regular exercise and there is no way in the world you won't lose weight or maintain great health and shape


----------



## Timotheus

Whenever I'm exercising regularly I love it. It feels good, I sleep better, eating is more enjoyable.

But for some reason when I've lost the habit it's very easy to not pick it up again.


----------



## Sofronitsky

presto said:


>


I think if all classical musicians looked like retired heavyweight boxers, more people might try the switch from pop.


----------



## science

Sofronitsky said:


> I think if all classical musicians looked like retired heavyweight boxers, more people might try the switch from pop.


If more classical music fans did, we could make them.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well, I wrestled through high school so I was obviously in pretty great shape at that point in time. Wrestling was the toughest sport at my school and the guy who was our coach I'm pretty sure is a bit mentally unstable so we got worked hard. However in recent years I sort of waiver back and forth between skinny and lazy and still thin but muscular and a little bit more athletically proactive. I did jujitsu and boxing for a few months, but for various reasons didn't stick with it, the largest deciding factor being pretty seriously injuring the pinky on my finger-board hand, inhibiting my playing slightly. I'm sort of in the stage of trying to get back into shape right now, doing pushups once a day and hopefully starting to run with my friend in the mornings again.


----------



## Air

I sincerely believe that exercise is essential to my well-being, and not just to lose fat and build muscle for strength and physique, but simply, in my opinion, to be happy.

A lot of the "tiredness" one feels these days has less to do with actual, physical tiredness - on the contrary, actually - but rather mental tiredness. Despite what one often thinks, exercise can actually relieve one of tiredness rather than exacerbate it. I'm never in a more foul mood than after hours upon hours of work - not even music can make me feel better sometimes - and though it doesn't sound good at the time, a quick workout or jog can be like magic. Humans weren't meant to be locked up like this - and sometimes we need to remind ourselves!

Also, exercising and working out can boost self-confidence and make one feel...well...if nothing else, just a lot more man. More human, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Couchie

You guys have inspired me to improve my fitness! Today I added a light 15 minute workout between my McDonald's Double Big Mac dinner and my evening three glasses of wine.


----------



## cyerob

*As much as I want to keep in shape. I really can't. I'm currently trying this diet pills. I hope it works. Maybe after a month I will post my before and after pics. lol. *


----------



## eorrific

If I'm on university break, I jog/swim about twice a week. If not, I get my dose of exercise every weekdays from walking home.



cyerob said:


> *As much as I want to keep in shape. I really can't. I'm currently trying this diet pills. I hope it works. Maybe after a month I will post my before and after pics. lol. *


Are you serious? Why not exercise?


----------



## presto

Air said:


> I sincerely believe that exercise is essential to my well-being, and not just to lose fat and build muscle for strength and physique, but simply, in my opinion, to be happy.
> 
> A lot of the "tiredness" one feels these days has less to do with actual, physical tiredness - on the contrary, actually - but rather mental tiredness. Despite what one often thinks, exercise can actually relieve one of tiredness rather than exacerbate it. I'm never in a more foul mood than after hours upon hours of work - not even music can make me feel better sometimes - and though it doesn't sound good at the time, a quick workout or jog can be like magic. Humans weren't meant to be locked up like this - and sometimes we need to remind ourselves!
> 
> Also, exercising and working out can boost self-confidence and make one feel...well...if nothing else, just a lot more man. More human, if you know what I mean.


Very good post and I think you have hit the nail on the head.
We for thousands of generations have evolved to be physical simply to survive, and in a just a very few generations have got incredibly sedentary and It's not good for us.
I'll be 52 this year and feel fantastic, better than any other time in my life and I put it down to the weight training I've got into over the past 12 years.
I've got blood pumping round my body, feel energetic and look a good deal younger than I am.
Must stop going on, but you get the picture!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Air said:


> I sincerely believe that exercise is essential to my well-being, and not just to lose fat and build muscle for strength and physique, but simply, in my opinion, to be happy.
> 
> A lot of the "tiredness" one feels these days has less to do with actual, physical tiredness - on the contrary, actually - but rather mental tiredness. Despite what one often thinks, exercise can actually relieve one of tiredness rather than exacerbate it. I'm never in a more foul mood than after hours upon hours of work - not even music can make me feel better sometimes - and though it doesn't sound good at the time, a quick workout or jog can be like magic. Humans weren't meant to be locked up like this - and sometimes we need to remind ourselves!
> 
> Also, exercising and working out can boost self-confidence and make one feel...well...if nothing else, just a lot more man. More human, if you know what I mean.


Agree entirely.

As I mentioned above, the other critical part of the equation is diet. Looking at the sugar and refined carbohydrate content of foods and drinks sold in a typical large supermarket, it is disturbingly high, not to mention the ridiculous TV cooking shows "teaching" you how to cook those sugary deserts. I think sugar is the biggest "silent killer" in a modern diet.


----------



## presto

And not forgetting salt, processed food is absolutely loaded with it to enhanced the taste.
A high salt intake is strong factor in the development of high blood pressure that can eventually lead to a heart attack.
I try and avoid the stuff the best I can, not always easy, best to do your own food rather than buy readymade meals.


----------



## Guest

Oh bugger, I feel guilty I may sell the car and get a manual change, that will help.


----------



## Kieran

I started a new regime after Christmas: you warm up, sprint _flat out_ for 30 seconds, rest for 60 seconds, sprint again, and repeat this maybe 4 or 5 times.

Trust me, you'll have sprinted about a kilometre in less than ten minutes. First time I tried it, midway through the second sprint I leapt in the air like a shot horse. Hamstring. Rested this a couple weeks, then did my left calf. Rested again, and persevered.

It's good for the heart, legs, lungs. I leave my house, jog to the park (5 minutes away) and what with warm ups and quick stretches, I'm home again a half hour later, dripping with sweat and chest pumping like crazy. Never toned up so fast in my life, even when I was playing tennis...


----------



## sospiro

Air said:


> I sincerely believe that exercise is essential to my well-being, and not just to lose fat and build muscle for strength and physique, but simply, in my opinion, to be happy.
> 
> A lot of the "tiredness" one feels these days has less to do with actual, physical tiredness - on the contrary, actually - but rather mental tiredness. Despite what one often thinks, exercise can actually relieve one of tiredness rather than exacerbate it. I'm never in a more foul mood than after hours upon hours of work - not even music can make me feel better sometimes - and though it doesn't sound good at the time, a quick workout or jog can be like magic. Humans weren't meant to be locked up like this - and sometimes we need to remind ourselves!
> 
> Also, exercising and working out can boost self-confidence and make one feel...well...if nothing else, just a lot more man. More human, if you know what I mean.


I agree with all of this. I don't have a very difficult job but I sometimes have to deal with difficult and angry people which can upset me.

I look forward to my walk home because as soon as I step out of the building & set off along the river towards home I start to feel less stressed. In my case I know it helps me psychologically as well physically.

And of course I'll be plugged into my _opera de jour_ which makes me feel even better.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Kieran said:


> I started a new regime after Christmas: you warm up, sprint _flat out_ for 30 seconds, rest for 60 seconds, sprint again, and repeat this maybe 4 or 5 times.


Sounds a lot like a time-honored American Basketball drill colloquially known as "suicides." It goes like this-

Team lines up at the back out-of-bounds line of a basketball court- then, when given the start-signal, team sprints to distance of nearest foul-line, touches line with hand, then sprints back to end line and touches with opposite hand, then wheels and sprints to half-court, touches line as before, returns to start, again "touching-up,", then sprints out to the _far_ foul-line, tap-spin-return, then race the length of the court, tag again and return the length of the court. Rest a minute to a minute and a half... then, repeat. And repeat. And repeat. Anaerobic conditioning, the "old-school" way.

Y'just gotta be sure that muscles are stretched/warmed-up before trying this, or you'll pull everything below your rib-cage. Never had a _quadriceps_ cramp in my life, until I was called upon to participate in this little number, back in my high-school days.


----------



## clavichorder

Its more for mental health than physical health, I'm young and my metabolism is fast, physically I could do without it I suppose, but I do feel pent up and agitated when I don't exercise.


----------



## beethovenian

sospiro said:


> I look forward to my walk home because as soon as I step out of the building & set off along the river towards home I start to feel less stressed. In my case I know it helps me psychologically as well physically.
> 
> And of course I'll be plugged into my _opera de jour_ which makes me feel even better.


Listening to music while commuting certainly makes work more enjoyable! It gives little something to look for after a long and hard day. But unlike you, i do not have the pleasure of walking; for i am always stuck on a crowded train and had to endure the fatigue and pain cause by prolonged standing on a shaky train! 
Who knows standing straight was so difficult?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

> Do you try to stay in shape?


Hehe ... I tried once I was in love with a tall and really godess-shaped girl, but after break up, I simply washed my hands of it !


----------



## Almaviva

cyerob said:


> *As much as I want to keep in shape. I really can't. I'm currently trying this diet pills. I hope it works. Maybe after a month I will post my before and after pics. lol. *


I wonder if you're a sophisticated spammer. Are you then planning to post a link to a website that sells your diet pills? If yes, don't bother, it won't work and will get deleted right away, and you'll see yourself banned. If not, then never mind.


----------



## Polednice

I should definitely do a lot more, but I find it hard to be motivated because I have a condition that makes it extremely difficult to lose weight . As such, I'm a little overweight, but meh.


----------



## Amfibius

I am too busy with work to find time to go to the gym or play the sports I used to love. A few years ago I noticed my ballooning weight  So I bought a bike and have been cycling to and from work. Great way to get my daily exercise.


----------



## Ravellian

By the way, I should probably make an update. Since my first post in this topic, I have gone running exactly ONCE. sigh... I'm just so tired after work all the time...


----------



## beethovenian

Just curious, how far can you people run?


----------



## Amfibius

beethovenian said:


> Just curious, how far can you people run?


Hopefully, further than all the people I have offended


----------



## Polednice

beethovenian said:


> Just curious, how far can you people run?


To the nearest shop if there's a sale on ice-cream.


----------



## beethovenian

Polednice said:


> To the nearest shop if there's a sale on ice-cream.


'Ice cream' and 'Sale' and 'Overweight' is quite a disastrous trio....:devil:


----------



## Polednice

beethovenian said:


> 'Ice cream' and 'Sale' and 'Overweight' is quite a disastrous trio....:devil:


But the running negates the ice-cream, right? Right?!


----------



## beethovenian

Polednice said:


> But the running negates the ice-cream, right? Right?!


Ooo, adding 'Running' into the equation does even things a little bit

But i am afraid 'Nearest' seems counter productive.


----------



## presto

Amfibius said:


> I am too busy with work to find time to go to the gym or play the sports I used to love. A few years ago I noticed my ballooning weight  So I bought a bike and have been cycling to and from work. Great way to get my daily exercise.


If you're serious about getting into shape, you'll find time.
Lot's of people make so many excuses, you only have to exercise for ¾ hour's a day and get real results.
That's all I did, admittedly I take it more seriously now, but when I started I certainly noticed after a year I put on some serious muscle and looked a hell of a lot better. 
This is me now aged 51, I urge anyone at any age to take up weight training, I didn't start until I was 40. It really is something that has enhanced my life.


----------



## Amfibius

Well Presto, it takes me 45 minutes to get there and another 45 minutes to get back. Have a few steep hills to climb so it's a good workout  I have lost 10kg since I started doing it and I feel great! 

I am only 39 so have a way to go before I can look as young as you


----------



## presto

Amfibius said:


> Well Presto, it takes me 45 minutes to get there and another 45 minutes to get back. Have a few steep hills to climb so it's a good workout  I have lost 10kg since I started doing it and I feel great!
> 
> I am only 39 so have a way to go before I can look as young as you


I agree cycling is a very good way to stay in shape, and well done for loosing that weight, but I prefer weight training as I can do it at home despite what the weather is doing outside.
Not to mention I like having a bit of muscle to show off, but everyone to their own!
It's important we should all do some form of physical exercise, too many people don't.


----------

